# mk4 vacuum leak near pedal



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

Is there a way to replace this boot or do I have to replace the booster.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

That boot should just be there to keep stuff out of the seal. I believe your leak would be the actual shaft seal behind that boot. I do not know of any rebuild parts so; new booster it may be.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

what he said, check germanautoparts.com or maybe rockauto.com


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone ever replaced the booster? Heard it's a PITA


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

AreEyeSee said:


> Anyone ever replaced the booster? Heard it's a PITA


 Gets pretty interesting real quick, did it last week. :banghead: 

Pretty tight squeeze in there trying to remove the booster/master/ABS contraption. I removed the following: 



battery 

coolant reservoir (Mk3 so on driver's side) 

coil pack, barrell connector to engine 

transmission shift weight 

*I have some turbo piping, vac lines, boost controller in that area that also required removal. 

 

I then wound up swapping masters from the original assembly onto the replacement one because I effectively only needed the booster and ABS module. 

The separation of the pedal from the pushrod assembly is another joke (did not have VW's "special tool"). If you lube the heck out of the ball on the end of the pushrod (Liquid Wrench) and get under the dash with a stubby flat bit screw driver you can create a wedge around the ball of the pushrod. Spread the plastic clip while simultaneously pulling the brake pedal away (towards the rear of the car). This avoids breaking the plastic clevis (which is what most people without the special tool do). 

Have fun.


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh god damn lol. VW and their special tools are lame. I'll let you know how it goes. My new booster comes in Monday.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

:thumbup: Yep, post up any complications you run into/questions you have.


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I broke the plastic thing lol. Calling vw now to order it. That booster was a pita to pull out. I don't even want to put it back in.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I just stood and looked at it for a while... left, returned, hoped it would install itself. After a few hours I decided to install it.

As for the clevis, not sure what approach you took, you need to carefully wedge it with the screwdriver after you have lubed the ball.


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

I uhhh took a tow strap and wrapped it around the pedal and yanked. New clevis on order lol. 

I'm hoping when I return from lunch my car will just have itself put back together


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

No clevis on order. There isn't a single one in the country and the guy said the only way I can get one is to spend around $75 on a whole brake arm. FUHK! 

Other than that the new booster is in after I politely persuaded it back in lol. Now time to break out the power bleeder and flush my system.


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

Mounting.









Dealerships are ****ing idiots


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

AreEyeSee said:


> Mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know the part number for this?!


----------

